# House in S. Ohio



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

A nice big old home in the next town over from me. Not a lot of land (under an acre) but the price is nice for a house of this size! It does need a little TLC, but is basically a nice sound house with a lot of potential. $12,500
http://www.sibcycline.com/viewlisti...r=SearchResults&a=125-Vine-Adams-Co.-OH-45660


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

So, you hoping to end up with a HT neighbor or two?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Heh! That's always a welcome possibility, but I like to check out our local homes for sale (curiosity? nosiness?) so I thought I'd post a few that I know of in case anyone might WANT to be my neighbor.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

OMG, that is too cute for words!


----------



## johncronejr (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL...my wife just demanded that I buy that for her...unfortunately we live in Arkansas  Very nice!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

thequeensblessing said:


> A nice big old home in the next town over from me. Not a lot of land (under an acre) but the price is nice for a house of this size! It does need a little TLC, but is basically a nice sound house with a lot of potential. $12,500
> http://www.sibcycline.com/viewlisti...r=SearchResults&a=125-Vine-Adams-Co.-OH-45660


Do you have any idea what acreage goes for in your area? I was born in southern Ohio and am considering moving back to the state to set up an integrated fish farm (fish/chickens/pigs).


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Right now it averages about 2k per acre with some being more and some being a little less. Now, that's in Adams county, where I live. West of here, closer to Cinci, it's quite a bit higher. There are a lot of land contract properties available as well.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I'm from Hocking County.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

thequeensblessing said:


> Right now it averages about 2k per acre with some being more and some being a little less. Now, that's in Adams county, where I live. West of here, closer to Cinci, it's quite a bit higher. There are a lot of land contract properties available as well.


Is there somewhere the land contract properties are listed online? Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Here are a few land listings that I know of off the top of my head. There are many others though, with homes that I've seen all around the county (usually signs out front). These first ones are just land near me.
http://www.hurdlelandco.com/listings.php?area_id=adams

These next ones are just land north of me, between Columbus and Chilicothe.
http://www.hurdleland.com/ohio/mcarthur.htm

The best way to find land contract homes is to call a realtor in your area of interest and ask them for any and all information on land contract homes available in the area. They should be able to help you.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

thequeensblessing said:


> Here are a few land listings that I know of off the top of my head. There are many others though, with homes that I've seen all around the county (usually signs out front). These first ones are just land near me.
> http://www.hurdlelandco.com/listings.php?area_id=adams
> 
> These next ones are just land north of me, between Columbus and Chilicothe.
> ...


I went to see some of their properties last year around Zanesville I believe. Now that I will be using a VA loan I am looking for a place with a house and some buildings if possible. I've never had much luck with realtors and land contract. I suppose they are different in different areas. 

Nomad


----------

